# Starting to build my second loft



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Work in progress, This will be my second loft but it will be a small loft for a few flyers. It will be about 3 feet above the floor with expanded metal floors and draws under the floor to clean up the poop. It will be 3x8 with a additional 2x8 aviary. Hopefully I Will keep posting pictures if the weather lets me work cause it's raining a lot here.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a good start 

Looking forward to pics as it progresses.

Good Luck.

Peace


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Thanks yasin11 here are some more work on this small loft the other loft on the left is my hommers loft it's about 12 years old needs some paint to bring it back to life. Will paint both of them when I finish the smaller loft.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks really good chayi.

I'm inspired to build something similar myself. Will it just be housing? will it have a 'trap door'? I'm asking because I'm contemplating building something similar soon.

Mouth watering papayas  Wonderful tree.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Slowly working a little at a time front almost finished next is the aviary and a small trap box like the bigger loft to train my young birds... 
yes that's a papaya tree it's in the way but I don't want to take it down


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I was inspired by something like this but making my own twist and turns to it this is more of a breeding loft I want my smaller loft to be for fling and breeding.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting. This looks good. I want to build something similar, but I want to have an option for the birds to 'fly in'. 
I am looking at 'trap doors' etc. I want to make a combination of a closed/breeding loft + 1 where the birds can fly in after free flying.
Please let me know your suggestions. Thanks in advance.
The papaya tress is awesome, I see it has split into 5(4?) different branches, so definitely try to keep it.
Good Luck, your loft is starting to look great.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice. I can see you take pride in your work. Your pigeons are lucky to be with you. Best of luck.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Thanks rpalmer I enjoy very much my birds and building the loft. Even thou my wife doesn't understand why spend so much time money and energy on pigeons.. it just makes me happy well here working a little at a time finished the trap will be making a permanent trap cage and an aviary under the trap with doors to keep in or out if wanted to.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

yasin11 the reason the tree is split in 4 or 5 branches is cause I cut it when it grows too high and can't get the fruits and it splits up with lower branches easeier to pick its fruits working a little bit at a time on the loft today closed out the loft and finished that trap will be working on a permanent trap box to traine young birds to trap and the aviary so they can move from one area to another. And inside the aviary two small doors that can be left open or closed so it would be easier to get the birds if the doors are closed.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Makes sense chayi, about the papaya tree.

Looking forward to your trap box. The loft looks great, you have progressed quiet fast.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Trap doors and training cage, Need to finish the aviary doors.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

WoW! Looks great chayi.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! You really did a wonderful job with that. Looks great.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Finally finished my highflyers loft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only thing is the holes being large enough for snakes and rodents to get in.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Jay3 when I close off the doors the screen doors and the aviary door the space is 1/2 inch by 1 inch wire. My bigger loft has an aviary with 1x1 inch screen I've had it for about 15 years and haven't had problems. I've seen baby iguanas under the loft eating some corn and a mice or two in the summer time eating seeds and corn under the loft but since the bottem of the loft is closed off I throw mice pellets under the loft and that gets rid of the mice, snakes never been a problem so far.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks superb chayi. Well Done


----------



## 1bad97svt (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in the middle of building my loft so I was on here looking for designs for the trap door and ran across this. I'm going to use your pic of the trap door and aviary design for my model. I also realized that I need 1x2's instead of 2x2's I already bought. No big deal I'm sure I can find a use for those too. Looks great, nice work!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Thanks 1bad97stv, you could use the 2x2 for the inside framing, what I did for the inside framing was I bought 2x4 and then I asked in the store if they could slice it right threw the middle and made them 2x2 actually 2x1 3/4 but that was what I used for framing the inside.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Apr 19, 2017)

chayi said:


> Thanks 1bad97stv, you could use the 2x2 for the inside framing, what I did for the inside framing was I bought 2x4 and then I asked in the store if they could slice it right threw the middle and made them 2x2 actually 2x1 3/4 but that was what I used for framing the inside.


Oh ok I see, so not much of a difference from what I have, I'll be working on it tomorrow.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey Chayi, is there any reason you didn't put a strip of plywood on top as a landing board? Do they land ok on the wire mesh? I was thinking maybe so they can see the trap from underneath or does that have nothing to do with it? Also, was it hard for the birds to learn to enter through the trap door you created? did you lock them in it and force them through for training? 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

If you look at a photo of the trap it has a wooden door when It's closed, when it's open the wooden door becomes like a landing board, but they land on wire mesh just fine then they rush to the wooden floor. At first with young birds I just lock them in with the wooden trap door closed and leave them there for a few hours then open the wooden trap door and just leave them in the cage with the barbs so they can look inside the loft at the food and water and have other birds feed when they see the other birds feeding they will drop right in.. some times young birds will just sit and just look for a long time then I will force them in.


----------



## 1bad97svt (Apr 19, 2017)

chayi said:


> If you look at a photo of the trap it has a wooden door when It's closed, when it's open the wooden door becomes like a landing board, but they land on wire mesh just fine then they rush to the wooden floor. At first with young birds I just lock them in with the wooden trap door closed and leave them there for a few hours then open the wooden trap door and just leave them in the cage with the barbs so they can look inside the loft at the food and water and have other birds feed when they see the other birds feeding they will drop right in.. some times young birds will just sit and just look for a long time then I will force them in.


Thanks for the information and for taking the time to respond. Yes, I saw the board and figured it worked fine, I just wanted to double check and talk it through. Thanks for the tips on the trap they'll come in hand. 

-Ruben


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

I read that all the mesh should be no larger than .5" so that rats cannot get in. This pen looks like the holes are too large? I just want your birds to be safe. Can cover with half inch mesh?


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

That looks real nice.great job.


----------



## _ekk (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks great. I'm also looking for ideas for my loft. This definitely helps.


----------

